# Recall Alert-Marineland Stealth Pro Heaters



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just received an e-mail from petsmart. Marineland is recalling their Stealth Pro Heaters due to quality issues. I wanted to make everyone aware in case they had them in any of their tanks.

Here is the quoted e-mail I received:

"February 11, 2011 

Dear Valued PetSmart Pet Parent, 

Marineland has issued a voluntary withdrawal of the Stealth PRO Submersible Heater (100, 200 and 250 watt). The product is being withdrawn due to a quality issue. 

If you have this product, please stop using it immediately and take the following steps:

1. Unplug the heater from the wall to stop the flow of electricity 
2. Let the heater cool for 15 minutes 
3. Remove the heater from the tank 

Please bring the product to your closest PetSmart for a full refund or exchange. Replace the product with a comparable heater as soon as possible to maintain the temperature of your aquarium. A PetSmart store associate can help you select the right heater for your aquatic environment. 

If you have questions about this withdrawal, please call Marineland Customer Service at 800-526-0650 or 800-432-6986. 

At PetSmart, we are concerned pet parents, too. We will continue to do everything we can to help you and your pet during this time. "​
Here is the link to the actual e-mail
Marineland submersible heater recall


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

I got all 10 of mine swapped out yesterday. They gave me store credit for the full sales price. I cleaned out their heater isle buying replacements.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

What did you swap them for ? Are Marinelands Visi Therm safe do you know ?


----------



## Christemo (Feb 12, 2011)

AAAAAAnd I just bought a new one of these on Wednesday.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

stevenjohn21 said:


> What did you swap them for ? Are Marinelands Visi Therm safe do you know ?


These are what I have in all my tanks. (not the recall model, the models prior to the Pro) I'm not going to say they are safe, since this recall I'm considering swapping out all my heaters. :-(


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I had heard that one of these heaters caused a tank to explode, the tank was in the persons bedroom and had found glass all over the bed ! Fortunately im told the person was not in it at the time. Im not sure how true this is but something must have happened for Marineland to call the products back !


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

stevenjohn21 said:


> I had heard that one of these heaters caused a tank to explode, the tank was in the persons bedroom and had found glass all over the bed ! Fortunately im told the person was not in it at the time. Im not sure how true this is but something must have happened for Marineland to call the products back !


I don't even want to think about what a disaster if my 100gl were to explode.
What is everyone else recommending for heaters?? I'm looking into Jaegers. Any others I should be considering??


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

stevenjohn21 said:


> What did you swap them for ? Are Marinelands Visi Therm safe do you know ?


They had pulled all the Marineland Pros. They don't carry the Visi Therms. All they had were Aqueon Pros, Fluval M-series and Top-Fin. I got the Aqueon Pros and the Fluvals. I really like the Aqueon Pros they are the most like the Stealth Pros


----------



## Christemo (Feb 12, 2011)

I just googled it, and have been reading post after post about how they should be recalled and what's happened to tanks. From what I'm seeing, they're vicious explosions. Oh my.


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

It is a shame. I loved their heaters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishingfor2001 (Aug 4, 2010)

are there any heaters out there that are guaranteed not to explode.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

spkehl said:


> They had pulled all the Marineland Pros. They don't carry the Visi Therms. All they had were Aqueon Pros, Fluval M-series and Top-Fin. I got the Aqueon Pros and the Fluvals. I really like the Aqueon Pros they are the most like the Stealth Pros


 
I just swapped my stealth for the Fluval M series but when i got home i realised that its not a fully submersible heater. The lip on my tank makes it impossible to put on the tank and i cant lower my water as its for the turtle tank so i need it almost to the lip. Guess i will be going back tomorrow to get the Aqueon model.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> These are what I have in all my tanks. (not the recall model, the models prior to the Pro) I'm not going to say they are safe, since this recall I'm considering swapping out all my heaters. :-(


Hey kymmie, the Pro series are the ones they are recalling. The original Stealth (the ones without the indicator light on the knob) and the Visi-Therms (the glass ones) are fine as far as I know. Maybe a call to Marineland will clear that question up? I have the Pros on a couple of my tanks...sigh. I guess I'll have to pull them out. Too bad, I really like them. I also have an original Stealth that's been going strong for over 3 years now.

I have a Jaeger on my QT tank and so far I like it. The only con is that it is glass and it is not as compact as the Pros are. I really like the shatterproof black material of the stealth heaters. But it does have an indicator light and it holds the temp very steady.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Hey kymmie, the Pro series are the ones they are recalling. The original Stealth (the ones without the indicator light on the knob) and the Visi-Therms (the glass ones) are fine as far as I know. Maybe a call to Marineland will clear that question up? I have the Pros on a couple of my tanks...sigh. I guess I'll have to pull them out. Too bad, I really like them. I also have an original Stealth that's been going strong for over 3 years now.
> 
> I have a Jaeger on my QT tank and so far I like it. The only con is that it is glass and it is not as compact as the Pros are. I really like the shatterproof black material of the stealth heaters. But it does have an indicator light and it holds the temp very steady.


Good to know, all mine are the original Stealths, I only have one that is the Pro series. The Pro series is iin a 6gl acrylic tank. The Jaeger is glass but fully submersible??


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Good to know, all mine are the original Stealths, I only have one that is the Pro series. The Pro series is iin a 6gl acrylic tank. The Jaeger is glass but fully submersible??


Yes, the Jaegers are submersible. 

Hmmm.the letter states the recall is for the 100, 200 and 250 watt heaters so you may be ok on your 6 gallon. What wattage is it? But then, do you want to chance it?


----------



## spkehl (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's the link that was in the email for you to read it if the message was not displayed right
Marineland submersible heater recall


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Yes, the Jaegers are submersible.
> 
> Hmmm.the letter states the recall is for the 100, 200 and 250 watt heaters so you may be ok on your 6 gallon. What wattage is it? But then, do you want to chance it?


It's a 50 watt. If the 100, 200 & 250's aren't any good, how can the 50 be any good??
No, I do not want to chance it. I have enough problems already. :-(


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure if anyone else has found this link and already posted it.... I didn't read everyone's messages, but I have been looking for info. 
Marineland to stop selling some Stealth Pro Heaters, investigate quality issues

If this is infact valid info from United Pet Co. then my new Visi-therm is their replacement item so I'm ok. 
Hope this info helps.


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow i was about to replace my all glass aquarium heater for that one so it would blend in with my tank better... Now i dont know what one to get...


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Curt. Looks like the Visi Therm is the good one that they are now using in place of the Stealth. Now it's also the one I had that failed but they shipped me another free, life-time warranty. So I'm happy for now, unless I hear different. good luck.


----------



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

What about the 150 watt version? 

Mine are not from petsmart either.....

It's not april 1st guys!


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait I'm confused now. I have a stealth heater that has the indicator light on the top of it. Do I have to change it out or is this one safe?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Blabomb and SGDude... see the attached list/letter
Marineland to stop selling some Stealth Pro Heaters, investigate quality issues

Looks like the Stealth was discontinued and the Stealth Pro is the recall. 
The Visi therm has NO light on the top. 
Here's a link to the marineland site 
Our Products, shows the packaging. I was trying to find a pic of the actual heater, you will have to google image a Visi therm aquarium heater but the above will show you the box and what to look for. I just got two of them exactly as shown in the last 4 months. I'm sure if you contact Marineland or United Pet Group you can get an answer how to replace yours if applicable.


----------



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool thanks.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Blabomb said:


> Wait I'm confused now. I have a stealth heater that has the indicator light on the top of it. Do I have to change it out or is this one safe?


The Stealth Pros are the black shatterproof material with the indicator light on the top that turns red when it's heating and green when it's at temp and are being recalled (100, 150, 200, 250 and 300 watt). The Marineland Visi-Therm heaters are the glass ones. These are ok. Check this link for more info Marineland to stop selling some Stealth Pro Heaters, investigate quality issues


----------



## jcinnb (Dec 5, 2010)

I called the local Petsmart on Monday, they confirmed recall, told me to bring mine in to exchange. I stated I wanted a quick transaction since I did not want tank to cool.

I put two heaters, four attachment devices, in a bag and took them in. Was told to take two of my choice, and I got two 250's, Aqueon, I think.

No one asked for saleslip, receipt ...anything. All Marineland heaters were off the shelves. I was not in store 4 minutes.

We have a very, very good Petsmart here. I have said it before, and hope I will say it again.

jcinnb


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok well I suppose I'll be making a trip to petsmart tomorrow then. Thanks for the heads up guys :thumbsup:


----------



## combray (Nov 22, 2010)

My LFS just told me about the recall. I have 3 of the Stealth Pros! I just want to get them out of my tanks. Unfortunately I did not buy them at PetSmart. 

Any suggestions for new heaters? I tend to keep my house pretty cool in the winter. I am pretty much a newbie. Still can't believe I bought three of these things. Oh, well.

My tanks I need new heaters for are:

20 gallon long (is it possible to use two 50 watt heaters?)

10 gallon 

5.5 gallon

Thanks.


----------



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

Call marineland they will tell you what to do. 

They can send you new glass ones
then you send yours to them.

Or 

You can buy new ones and send them
a receipt and they will refund you.

Just talk to them first by phone or email.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

combray said:


> My LFS just told me about the recall. I have 3 of the Stealth Pros! I just want to get them out of my tanks. Unfortunately I did not buy them at PetSmart.
> 
> Any suggestions for new heaters? I tend to keep my house pretty cool in the winter. I am pretty much a newbie. Still can't believe I bought three of these things. Oh, well.
> 
> ...


 
Where did you get your heaters from? I got mine from Dr. Foster's and Smith and I am getting 2 new heaters for my tanks. They are sending them out right away and I should have them in the next 7 days. I had to pay $8.00 because the new ones I chose are a little more but I am fine with that. They are covering the shipping and the total that I had paid for the 2 heaters 8 months ago. I love Dr. Foster's and Smith and cannot say enough good stuff about their customer service department. 

Try calling where ever you got your heaters from. They should cover it.. that or go right to MarineLand.


----------



## combray (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Inga. I bought them at my LFS. They would give me a full refund if I had the receipts. Which of course I don't, because I bought them several months ago. I'm going to go there tonight and see if we can work out a store credit or something. 

I think he is carrying Eheim heaters now, but he only had larger watt ones last time I was there. I think another place in town carries the Aqueons. I'll shop around some.

Thanks for the Dr. Foster's and Smith suggestion. If I don't find heaters locally, then I'll give them a try. 

I did get a bristlenose pleco and 5 Cherry Barbs this week for my 20 gallon long, so I will focus on enjoying them and worrying less about heaters! 
Thanks.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

combray said:


> Thanks Inga. I bought them at my LFS. They would give me a full refund if I had the receipts. Which of course I don't, because I bought them several months ago. I'm going to go there tonight and see if we can work out a store credit or something.
> 
> I think he is carrying Eheim heaters now, but he only had larger watt ones last time I was there. I think another place in town carries the Aqueons. I'll shop around some.
> 
> ...


 
I guess If I were you, I would call Marineland and ask them to credit you for your heaters. They do have another type of heater they might very well give you a full trade. All new heaters for all the old recalled heaters. I have had a heater blow in the past and wouldn't want it to happen again. Good luck with yours.


----------



## combray (Nov 22, 2010)

I ended up getting 2 Fluval M heaters for the time being. I'm going to call and see if Marineland will replace the Stealth-pros and then have the replacements on hand for backups. 

Thanks to everyone for the advice. 

I am going to try Dr Foster and Smith for a heater for my 5.5 gallon.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

My new Heaters have been sent and I will be happy to have the old ones out of the tank. Kind of annoying that I had to remove them as I just got the Pennywort growing so nice all around the cord to hide it. Oh well, gives me another excuse to do some rearranging and adding to my tank. Like I need another excuse. ha ha

I went with the Eheim Jager Thermostat Heater. Anyone use those? I just didn't know what to go with. These had 5 out of 5 stars on the satisfaction rating. Hopefully they are good heaters. I don't want to repeat this again.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I feel bad now, was I the only one that saw this coming....:-?. Was told early on that these heaters go boom. Been wondering when the recall was going to happen...


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> I feel bad now, was I the only one that saw this coming....:-?. Was told early on that these heaters go boom. Been wondering when the recall was going to happen...


I was actually told these were fantastic heaters and that they were "shatter proof" so... frustrating that this did happen. I did have an issue with one of mine a few months back but I was assured it was a fluke and not to worry about replacing it with the same kind. 

I was sitting at home, in my office and typing when I heard a funny sound. Then I noticed a bad smell and noticed the heater was sending up a stream of bubbles and smoking. I immediately pulled the plug and removed it from the tank. The casing around the heater had split. 

I certainly hope the new heaters I chose are a good choice and won't have any issues.


----------

